
Erlang at Facebook: Chat Architecture - fogus
http://www.erlang-factory.com/upload/presentations/31/EugeneLetuchy-ErlangatFacebook.pdf
======
samfoo
Does anyone have the associated talk (I'm assuming this slide deck was for a
speech)? I'm really interesting in hearing more details about the design.

~~~
samfoo
Sweet [found them](<http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=51412338919>).
There's four videos linked in the post.

------
CitizenKane
Very cool to see these aspects of Erlang being used in real world practical
developement tasks. I've felt that other functional programming languages
tended to be focused more towards academia, but it seems like the design of
Erlang lends itself well to concurrent problems.

------
mumrah
I did some UI work with the guys who made Qunu. They used similar techniques
for in-browser chat: Erlang, "binding" via AJAX long polling. It was pretty
advanced stuff at the time (3-4 years ago) - I believe other in-browser chat
services like Meebo used polling.

~~~
samfoo
I worked on a project similar to these and did a bit of research on existing
solutions. If I remember correctly (I'm trying to find the document) Meebo
uses a custom lighthttpd and does long polling.

------
adnam
I think that Facebook chat is one of the more audacious software engienering
projects of recent time, simply because of the technical difficulty and almost
simultaneous rollout to hundreds of millions of users.

